# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  555 IC σε astable mode και ενίσχυση ήχου

## netpumber

Καλημέρα σας και πάλι.

Επειδή παίζω αυτόν τον καιρό με το 555, μόλις το έκανα να δουλεύει σε astable mode και του έβαλα πάνω ένα ηχειάκι των 8Ω , 0.5W και έναν μεταβλητό αντιστάτη για να ρυθμίζω την συχνότητα των παλμών. H ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι αν μπορώ να ενισχύσω κάπως τον ήχο που βγαίνει απο το ηχείο. Να ακούγεται δηλαδή πιο δυνατά. Είναι κάτι περίπλοκο, αποτελεί επιστημονική φαντασία ή μπορεί να γίνει με απλό τρόπο;

Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν μας δείξεις το κύκλωμα που έκανες κάτι θα βρούμε να σου προτείνουμε.

----------


## netpumber

http://cdn.instructables.com/FI6/6X9...6R0X.LARGE.jpg

Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό. Και στο output (pin 3) έχω βάλει το ηχείο.

----------


## sakisr

Δες το κυκλωματακι που ανεβασα στο speaker tester Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55258Θα χρειαστεις ενα BD140 και δυο αντιστασεις 33Ω και 100Ω που θα συνδεσεις απο το ποδαρακι νο 3 του 555 και εισαι ετοιμος!

----------


## FILMAN

Χμ... Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα... Γιατί έτσι στα άκρα του μεγαφώνου θα έχεις και στάθμη DC. Αυτό μπορεί να διορθωθεί βάζοντας έναν πυκνωτή σε σειρά με την έξοδο του 555. Αλλά με μόνο 8Ω μεγάφωνο και με δεδομένο ότι το 555 επιτρέπεται να δίνει ως 200mA, η μέγιστη τάση εξόδου πρέπει μα περιοριστεί στα 3.2V, δηλαδή η τάση τροφοδοσίας να είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη από την τιμή αυτήν... Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν είναι δυο συμπληρωματικά τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία κοινού συλλέκτου, μια αντίσταση και ένας πυκνωτής, ώστε να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ένταση αυξάνοντας την τάση τροφοδοσίας. Επίσης το 555 βγάζει ορθογώνιο σήμα πράγμα που είναι ακουστικά εκνευριστικό για να το ακούς από μεγάφωνο, εκτός αν η εφαρμογή σου δεν έχει ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις οπότε είναι Ο.Κ.

----------


## netpumber

Thank you. I'll give it a try.

----------


## FILMAN

Νά, δοκίμασε κάπως έτσι:

----------


## FILMAN

Αν το δουλεύεις για αρκετή ώρα και δεν το χρησιμοποιείς π.χ. σαν κόρνα, τα Τ1 και Τ2 θα χρειαστούν και ψύξη.

----------


## netpumber

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

